# GHRP-6 without hunger?



## Nathan1 (Sep 13, 2008)

I've just started taking GHRP-6 for the first time, been using it for a few days now, but I haven't been getting any hunger.

I started on 100mcg the first day, then increased it to 200mcg twice a day but still nothing.

I've been getting the other effects I've read about, hard on's every night and deep sleeps but no hunger which was the whole point of trying it.

Could it still be GHRP-6 and I'm just not getting that effect? Does everyone get the hunger?

I was thinking, maybe it's wrongly labelled GHRP-2?


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

Ive had the hunger increase from the ghrp6 and know alot who have had it aswell. But i do know a good few people that have used the ghrp6 with no increase in hunger. I dont know why some people get it and others dont though.


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

It takes a big dose for me to get any hunger off it.


----------



## Nathan1 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for the replies... feel better knowing that not everyone gets the hunger.

I'll try upping the dose, see if that helps


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

at 200mcg, especially on your first run the ghrein induced hunger should be very noticable IME


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

i get the hunger from 100mcgs but doesnt help with my sleep or hardons


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

t hall gym said:


> i get the hunger from 100mcgs but doesnt help with my sleep or hardons


 I seem to be hit and miss, sometime feel the hunger sometimes not!?

Hardons.....what are those!?!? :lol:


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

I got no hunger increase from it at all, ran it for 6 weeks and zero, the appetite thing was the main reason I tried it, find it very hard to get down the food at times.

EQ on the other hand does make me more hungry at 600 mg/ week, the best thing I tried was Lantus at 30 iu's/ day for a few weeks, kicked in on the third day which made me eat anything put in front of me, and stay hungry all day, you have just got to eat clean with it or you will put on the fat.

Only problem with the Lantus is it gave me blurred vision first thing in the morning which cleared before 11am, not sure if this had something to do with running out of cal's through the night while sleeping.

Would not recomend using any type of slin unless you have done your homework, you may end up getting that hungry you die..... :crying:


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I have found that i got hunger pans quiet bad - infact near enough like a hypo.

Found i dont get them anymore,

But im a bit paranoid about the peptide being damaged


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Craig660 said:


> I have found that i got hunger pans quiet bad - *infact near enough like a hypo*.
> 
> Found i dont get them anymore,
> 
> But im a bit paranoid about the peptide being damaged


I'm with you on that one mate, a guy in the gym that was using it text me as he took it before leaving the house to get a kfc and was ready to pass out with cold sweats from the hunger.

Have you taken any time off the ghrp6 recently, the body needs re-sensetize to it every now n then i find:thumbup1:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I got mild hunger from 100mcgs a day, was doing 500mcgs twice a day and felt i was going to pass out if i didn;t eat anything withing 10 minutes.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Is this stuff a steroid?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

its a growth hormone releasing peptide, tons of info floating around here on it


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

dutch_scott said:


> didnt make me hungry, but made me keep eating ie. didnt get full!! ever


The ghrp6 combined with high dose lantus was immense for eating ability:thumbup1:


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

StephenC said:


> The ghrp6 combined with high dose lantus was immense for eating ability:thumbup1:


Def agree with that. I have had to watch what im eating, as the lantus def helped alot. :thumb:


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Hardc0re said:


> Def agree with that. I have had to watch what im eating, as the lantus def helped alot. :thumb:


I find having semi healthy nutrition dense meals pre made and doing this was a god send with a healthy aas dose for packing on mass and strength



dutch_scott said:


> i use 30ius lantuis first thing, then gh6 and jesus, cud eat as in put on fb about 8-10,000 cals a day, like 12-16 weetabix and toast for breakfast, huge meals, had to stop got the abs bloat look...


Now thats some eating:thumb: but im confused, whats abs:confused1:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I have now found that i get the huger in the mornings only,

I am starting to think this may be due to a empty stomach,

How much do you think having food in the stomach effects this,

i have heard dont eat 20 misn after and 20 mins after eating

But is it stoping it working competyl , confused


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

i dont get any hunger increase from it


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

i only get the Hunger cravings on an Empty stomach, any other time using it, the hunger cravings aint there.

Im finding though that im getting really good sleeps at night.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i get bad hunger from it... onr minute i can feel quite full, take g6 5 mins later feel like i havent eaten for a week... this is not good!!!


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Geo said:


> i only get the Hunger cravings on an Empty stomach, any other time using it, the hunger cravings aint there.
> 
> Im finding though that im getting really good sleeps at night.


The effects are definetly amplified on an empty stomach, ghrelin signalling (hunger) especially.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

StephenC said:


> The effects are definetly amplified on an empty stomach, ghrelin signalling (hunger) especially.


What are you guys get out of this apart from feeling starvation 3 times a day .. i am just wondering .. is it worth using ?


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

sizar said:


> What are you guys get out of this apart from feeling starvation 3 times a day .. i am just wondering .. is it worth using ?


Erm increased levels of gh and all the benefits that brings, so yeah def worth using bud, it pretty much seems to be the new peptide combo of choice as it's relatively inexpensive and proving to be effective


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

StephenC said:


> Erm increased levels of gh and all the benefits that brings, so yeah def worth using bud, it pretty much seems to be the new peptide combo of choice as it's relatively inexpensive and proving to be effective


Thanks mate.. that's what i wanted to know .. i know it's fairly cheap compare to GH. What dose do you recommend ?

and i have heard you hold alot of water on it .. but mostly will be intramascular water which makes you fuller without looking like a baloon. .. any truth to this ? :confused1:


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

sizar said:


> Thanks mate.. that's what i wanted to know .. i know it's fairly cheap compare to GH. What dose do you recommend ?
> 
> and i have heard you hold alot of water on it .. but mostly will be intramascular water which makes you fuller without looking like a baloon. .. any truth to this ? :confused1:


"standard" dosing is 100mcg each of ghrp & grf in same shot x 3 per day

I tend to feel very full n vascular while on it, yeah do hold a few lbs of water but as you said is nothing like aas edema


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

StephenC said:


> "standard" dosing is 100mcg each of ghrp & grf in same shot x 3 per day
> 
> I tend to feel very full n vascular while on it, yeah do hold a few lbs of water but as you said is nothing like aas edema


Sorry about hijack .. Can i pm you bud ? don't want to take over the thread.

Thanks


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

sizar said:


> Sorry about hijack .. Can i pm you bud ? don't want to take over the thread.
> 
> Thanks


Of course mate, may not always get back to you right away but will

do what i can mate


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I find the hunger is now just for sweet stuff, i do a shot before driving to work and always end up getting a ice cream! and still want another

Had two this morning


----------

